# What did you run when you first were starting out?



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

I remember when I first started in high school my first system was some real sketchy stuff cause that's what I could afford. I remember buying a blown Optimus "200 watt" amp from a friend and fixing the burned out circuits on it.

I then bought the best budget sub I could afford, which was a Crunch Fat Boy 15" subwoofer. I put that baby in a home made box pretty much as big as I could fit across the back of my Jeep Cherokee. I can tell you that thing hurt your ears cause it was so loud. Then after realizing the box was actually a bit oversized I put a port tuned to 40 Hz, a little high but that's what the norm was back in those limited Xmax days, that and bandpass tuned to ridiculously high 70 hz tuning. Sounds counter intuitive but if you take a listen to the old school Miami Bass hip hop songs they never hit as low as new bass heavy songs do now. Bass I Love You, yeah right nobody would be able to play those notes back then.

Afterwards I slowly upgraded things Rockford Fosgate Punch subs and a California Profile Amp, the Blue ones that always ran hot. But you know it was still fun back then.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Back when I first started out I was like 20 or so. Bought a single cab Silverado that was a year old and had a tape player. I went to best buy and had them install a Pioneer deh3400 and a pair of Cerwin Vega hed 6.5" speakers. Then I wanted to upgrade the rears so I had them install a pair of Kenwood 4x6's in the rear. The dirty crooks charged me for pulling the seats to install the rears even though you didn't have to to get them in and out easily. Then I bought an orange Sony xm2150 and a pair of Cerwin Vega hed10's. Had my uncle help me build a sealed box for them and let Best Buy install it all. The maxed out the gain and bass boost on the amp Surprizingly enough as hard as I ran it it never shut down in the 2-3 years I ran it first on subs then on components. Got hot enough to fry eggs on though.


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

First system in my first car was as follows (1994)
Car: 1988 Ford EXP
Alpine CD player
Pioneer 6-1/2" Coax in doors
Pioneer 6"x9" Coax in rear
Kenwood amp
2-12" Rockford Fosgate Punch in Obcon bandpass box.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 13, 2012)

12 years ago my 1991 240sx was slamming with an Audiobahn 10" bass tube and a Rockford Fosgate 100w from the Punch series, Infinity Kappa 4x6 plates and a low end Pioneer deck (just look at those cool EQ curves!).


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

84 Jeep Cherokee
(2) JL 15W5 in a 2.5 cu ft sealed enclosure (marine Plywood)
Redline mids
Audax Tweeters
DAS Headunit
Bluapunkt CD player
JL Audio rebranded PPI AM amps (2150 and 2050)
PPI PAR-223

Yes fun days.. regret burning both the amps and the subs..


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

First system was in 90 in a 84 T-Bird. JVC 2 knob tape deck wired in with electrical tape. A pair of Infinity 6 1/2" two ways I'm the rear deck, a Fosgate Series One 15 powered by a Carver amp. Bought an amp kit.from Crutchfield and I think it was about 10 gauge wire, which eventually shorted out somewhere and left me stranded.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

20 years ago. Blaupunkt removable tape deck. MB Quart coax. 2 JL 10's in bandpass, Soundstream Ref 705s. 

Damn, I'm getting old.


----------



## donnieL72 (Jun 20, 2012)

24 years ago
79 camaro
a pair of rockford punch 15's in a ported box where the back seat was supposed to go
4 alpine 6x9's One pair in the front doors and the other pair in the rear deck
2 Rockford Punch 150's. One bridged on subs one on 6x9's with them parallel.
Blaupunkt pull out cassette deck
Alpine 11 band EQ

The sub box didn't look as bad as you would think. It had flushing panels that were carpeted the same color of my interior. Only small gaps from the deck, sides, and floor.

I worked many a night at the local grocery store to pay for all this.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

My first set up was a Profile California 400 watt on a Cerwin Vega 15 in a sealed box


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Two Cerwin Vega LE 15s sealed in the GN in '95 Cerwin Vega tweeters, Pioneer 4x10s in the rear. Infinity 3.5 coaxials in the dash. Later went with some 12W6s and no rears. 

Ironically I'm back to Infinity 3.5" in the dash and a Sony HU, no subs or rears 17 years later. I probably turn the radio on once a year if that. The only reason it has anything is if I need to listen to the weather.


----------



## Iron Maiden (Jul 13, 2008)

Pioneer casette deck
Carver 4060
Kenwood 2 ways
Pioneer 6x9
Punch 45 , kept blowing fuse in amp
Mtx terminator 12in
Coustic xm3 crossover.


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

In my first car a 1987 Nissan maxima, i inherited my uncles two 12 zeuz speakers with a Sherwood 240w amp, lol. they did make some noise, lol


----------



## billyboymr2 (May 16, 2011)

17 years ago my first 'decent' system was in an 87 Nissan Stanza, I had a Pioneer fold down face tape deck with a single DIN CD player underneath that had a digital spectrum analyzer that you could make look like it was driving down a road to the beat of the music. I also had 2-12" Orion Cobalt subs in a ported box, JBL components in the doors, Infinity coax's in the rear, 2 Sherwood amps and a talking car alarm that one of the languages was rap. Man I miss those days!


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

1991 Ford Escort ( eu )
Panasonic cd player
Rockford 200a4
2x Rockford 12" HE punch woofers
Boston pro 5.4 compo


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

1981 mazda 626 (bought in 1985)
JVC tape deck > pyramid amp > surplus store 8" woofers mounted IB on the rear deck with piezo tweeters (firing towards the back of my head)

Later upgraded to a 2 x70wrms Alpine amp (hello bass....kinda)
I kept using that amp, in various set-ups, for 25 years, 'til the magic smoke escaped from the casing.


----------



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

1988 Camaro
Coustic Amp 160,260, and 360
Coustic 4x6 plates in dash, Coustic 6x9 in rear and 2 Pyle Pro 10's for sub.
Don't remember the radio.

I bought all the Coustic stuff as my first credit card purchase ever. I remember the store - Roadquake in Cleveland was having a 1/2 off sale and the prices were written in slips of paper and taped to the boxes. I was too dumb at the time to realize those prices were about twice msrp. I remember the store was packed so the scheme must have worked pretty well.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

In 1993-4 in my '66 Mustang. 1st iteration was:
-Clarion 6770
-1pr Crystal(JR Speaker co) 4" coax up front
-1pr Crystal 6.5" coax on rear deck
-1 G&S Redline OD10 in 4th order bandpass
-All passive & run 3channel mixed off of a G&S 75 x 2

About 2months later added a 50 x 4 G&S for the highs and bridged the 75 x 2 on the OD10.

The sub was pretty darn good but the highs would make your ears bleed they were so sharp/piercing haha. Not very pleasent at all. Swapped to all Soundstream about a year or so later with a proper install. Did exp. with a JL/PPI setup in the interm. Those old school G&S subs were badass though if you could fit an enclosure for them in your car/truck.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

90 Chevy Beretta
Clarion 6770 HU
Jensen JX-2300 xover
Urban Audio 2200 amp mids/highs
MB Quart 5 1/4" coax's
LANZAR LXR200 amp subs
2 LANZAR LP12-4 subs 

Trying to get that setup back again. I have half of it.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

My first was in a 1986 Ford Ranger in 1989. Had a pair of MTX Road Thunder boxes behind the seats. They had an 8" sub ported with a piezo tweeter. I ran them off a Pioneer Super Tuner cassette player powered by a Pioneer 50x2 amp. The best part was I ran them thru a Sony 5 band EQ/power booster. It was loud as all get out but sounded like total CRAP! I didnt care, I was 17 and just wanted loud. 

I eventually wanted SQ and in 1990 bought some Coustic plate speakers (4" mid and 1" tweeter), cut a hole in the door trim panel and screwed them in there. Still sounded like crap! LOL

My first "high end" system was in 1991 in a 1988 Old Cutlas Calais. I had a pair of MTX Terminator 12's in a sealed box and 3 Coustic amps. 260, 360 and 460. I had a pair of Kenwood 6x9's in the rear deck and Kenwood 3's in the dash running off a Pioneer 6 disc changer. The best part of that one was I had a MTX crossover as well. I ran the high end frequencies thru the front speakers and the mid thru the back speakers. LOL! I thought that was how you were supposed to do it. I remember telling people that "you want it to sound like the singer is sitting right next to you." 

My first REAL high end system was in my 2001 Dodge Ram. MB Quart Premier 6.5" components installed in the doors with the tweeter surface mounted up on the door trim panel and a JL Audio Microsub that was a pair of 8's in a small ported enclosure. Powered off 2 PPI 50x2 amps and Kenwood CD player. That was the first time I actually had a good sounding car audio system. What can I say, there werent any car audio forums back in the 90's.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...e-items-more-your-teens-you-had-your-car.html


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

MacLeod said:


> I ran them off a Pioneer Super Tuner cassette player powered by a Pioneer 50x2 amp.


I remember those old Pioneer head units and amps. That was back when Pioneer had amps with those stupid wiring harnesses that could only be used with Pioneer head units.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

This one didn't. It was a great amp and I kept it for years. Considering it was from 1989, it had a little variable crossover and bass boost which was pretty rare for those times. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

Phoenix Gold M44's
Phoenix Gold M50
HAT C6 mids


^It's all for sale too


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

29 years ago...

1980 Mercury Capri (Fox Body Hatchback)
Pioneer Supertuner dial
4 pairs of Jensen Quadrax 6x9s
1200w (yea right) 7-band Graphic Eq by Pyramid

All speakers were in the hatch, nothing up front. Cruising 39th street, sunroof off, blaring Kim Mitchell's "Go for a Soda" and living life care free!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

audiogodz1 said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...e-items-more-your-teens-you-had-your-car.html


That looks like a fun thread. I almost revived it but I didn't want to be "that guy" lol.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> That looks like a fun thread. I almost revived it but I didn't want to be "that guy" lol.


Don't worry you're on the old school forum we're known for reviving everything...including amps, x/overs and HU's


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

The year was 2000...

First (registered lol) car: 1984 Camaro Z28

JVC head unit, Kenwood KAC-728S amp, and two paper cone 12" Pioneer subs from WalMart!

Sounded terrible but it was so loud! Sometimes you miss those days when you didn't know better


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

vise grips!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

essential with a car that has 50lb trunk glass!


----------



## QWK11gt (Sep 22, 2012)

The 1st "system??"/car was 26 Years ago: 1967 Dodge, Sherwood 2 knob, Pyramid "powered" EQ w/ Sub out "powering" 2 6x9's(R) and 2 Sherwood 4x6 plates(f), Pyramid 500watt (They used ILS power ratings :laugh amp to 2 IB mounted 10" subs(don't remember brand but the 6x9's and both 10's were cheaper than Pyramid 10's :laugh 



KyleT said:


> 12 years ago my 1991 240sx was slamming with an Audiobahn 10" bass tube and a Rockford Fosgate 100w from the Punch series, Infinity Kappa 4x6 plates and a low end Pioneer deck (just look at those cool EQ curves!).


I got better @ "system design" and "equipment choices" by the time I went through my 87 Sunbird and got my 1990 240sx(!st New car ever) Loved that thing, kept it 6 years and had 5 different "systems" in it.

BTW: Hi everyone, I'm Charlie and I'm new(well kinda Old but new here):thumbsup:


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

15 years ago in the fall of 1997 I put the following gear in my dad's 1987 Mercury Grand Marquis:
-Clarion DRX-6775 (Think that's right had switchable illumination and 2 sets of preouts)
-Phoenix Gold AX-406a Crossover
-MTX Thunder 240 (for the front stage)
-Phoenix Gold MS-275 (running at 2 ohms mono)
-Boston Acoustics RC41 components (which I still have today)
-4 JL Audio 12W1-8 in a big sealed box that vibrated like a mofo due to being 3/4" CDX

Never could get rid of the alternator whine on that car but man I loved it when I first got it.

Mark


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

circa 1998: Kenwood hu, JBL loud and clear 75x2 amp powering 2 optimus 10's, and some infinity reference 6.5" coaxials. My first attempt at a system was even funnier and involved a hu in a glove box.:blush:

Edit: 
Ok I can't leave you hanging. circa 1996: Rampage tape deck in the glove box, Urban audioworks "100x4" amp(This thing was seriously about 4"x6") powering 2 optimus 10's with no lpf. I don't remember how it was all hooked up but I can't imagine it was the least bit safe.


----------



## Car_Audionut (Jun 9, 2010)

Many years ago when I was 17...

Alpine 7256 Tape Deck, 2 knob
Alpine 3522 & Kenwood KAC-921 amps
Norman Labs speakers boxes (behind seat type)
Nakamichi Plate speakers up front


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

1990..... in a 86 hyundai stellar, Sony pullout tape deck, JBL GT 6.5's on the rear deck, running off of a Mobile Authority 2 channel.... it had lots of authority.... in really bad sound!! lol
Progressed to a clarion cd player (85 daytona at this point) the same JBL's in the doors running off a PG M50 and two 12 inch JBL GT's running off the same M50..... I was hooked and still am 20 some yrs later!!!


----------



## kklepper (Aug 30, 2012)

1989 mazda b2200
kenwood pullout cd cant remember model.......had to use scan to change tracks
4" jbl coax in dash with 4" pioneer coax in doors
6.5" sharps in rear panels 
4 channel craig powerplay 500 and 2 channel craig powerplay 500
2 12 hollywoods (the green surround ones )
Loved that system .......oh and a crappy mtx box........one of the prefab jobs with the horn tweeters in the top ......hahahahaha...........DJ Magic Mike was da bomb.......lol


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

87 Sunbird, in 97
Denon CD player
Pioneer Premier Sub Amp
Rockford 2 channel for the dash
Blaupunkt 3.5 in the dash
2 Petras 12 in subs
Went through 5 alternators in 3 yrs with that system
Wired the subs WAY wrong, 12 ohms or so, blew the amp
When I got the amp repaired and subs wired correctly I hit 147.6 db, and blew the seal around my rear window!!!


----------



## spooney (Nov 5, 2010)

My first setup was installed in my Mom's car before I could even drive. She hated it so much so I'm not sure why she even let me do it but oh well LOL.

Factory GM Tape Deck (Car was a 1986 Cutlass Calais)
Optimus 25 watts x 2 Peak amp with no crossover whatsoever
Jensen GRIP series 12's in a sealed box(may have had a pair of "HI-TECH" brand subs before these)

I used to listen to that thing for hours in the driveway. I still remember when I "upgraded" to a kraco 70 x 2 amp and thinking how loud it was. This car eventually became mine and saw many different setups. 

First good setup was a rockford fosgate series one amp ( little one,can't remember the model number now) bridged onto an american bass flag series 12. That little setup bumped pretty good for the time ( 1996)


----------



## Dan_the_Man (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok I'll bite, mid '90s two used pawn shop special MTX terminator 12s a used coustic amp and a pioneer keh 2000 with MA audio 3.5's and pyramid gold 6x9s that had magnets the size of a 10 inch sub. All in a 1982 Delta 88. Ah high school....


----------



## plinker4life (Sep 14, 2012)

This was around 1997 I had 1987 Nissan hardbody reg cab.
Old pioneer for that time CD player.
Boss eq
Audiovox rampage 6 1/2 in doors
Soundstream 700s 
And three jl audio 8w6 sealed box behind seat.
I got the 3 jl's and soundstream used from a older guy at the time for $300 which is a killer deal still to this day.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

You guys are just a bunch of kids.   34 years ago ....1972 Dodge Dart Demon. Craig 8 track, 6x9 Tenna MindBlowers (60w amp built onto the back of each speaker) Radio Shack horn tweeters in the front. (I realized the need to get the sound more forward even back then)


>^..^<


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Catman said:


> You guys are just a bunch of kids.   34 years ago ....1972 Dodge Dart Demon. Craig 8 track, 6x9 Tenna MindBlowers (60w amp built onto the back of each speaker) Radio Shack horn tweeters in the front. (I realized the need to get the sound more forward even back then)
> 
> 
> >^..^<



did you have to wedge a book of matches under the 8 track to get it to play?


----------



## IndianScout (Oct 2, 2012)

1965 galaxy 500 under dash 8 track player, pair of marantz home speakers in the back seat, Dark Side of the Moon 8-track..

that's all I needed..


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

IndianScout said:


> 1965 galaxy 500 under dash 8 track player, pair of marantz home speakers in the back seat, Dark Side of the Moon 8-track..
> 
> that's all I needed..


You also needed pot for that setup to work properly.

Nice.:thumbsup: I had something similar in a 96 buick century once.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

24 years ago, my first real system was in a '79 Special Edition (Bandit) Trans Am. 
Nakamichi RD-350 cassette deck.
2 Rockford Fosgate Punch 45's (soon replaced one of the Punch amps with a PPI 2150M)
RF XV-1 crossover (a horrible x-over by the way)
4 Kicker 10" Free-air subs behind the rear seat (with no real attempt at sealing them off) 
Rockford Punch Plates in each door

Waaaay underpowered with the Punch amps and the bass was loose and distorted. But, I thought it was awesome! LOL!


----------



## we3hokies (Jan 24, 2011)

First "system"

Sony cd. 
PPI art series 50x2 running a set of Polk MM 6.5" comps and Polk coax

Orion 250 HCCA running 2 Orion 15" xtr DVC

Best part is it was all crammed into a 1981 Rx7

This was back in 93/94. Good ole high school days.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

A few more thoughts on the time frame in which I first got into car audio. Back then, I and all my friends would meet at our favorite stereo store after work or school and talk car audio, compare systems and check out new equipment. It seemed there was literally something new being released every week! From about '87 thru '93 car audio was on fire in my area of the world. There was a "Crank It Up" almost every weekend somewhere close. Always an "after party" that usually included a pool, girls and adult beverages. My point is that I'm sure I wasn't alone in having such fond memories of those days and all the good times. Even if by todays standards, my first system sucked! LOL! 
Goes a long way toward explaining why I still have a soft spot for old school gear I guess.


----------



## DrewCfromSC (Oct 8, 2012)

_1976 it was in my 67 GTO. Pioneer supertuner with cassette underdash! Mindblower speakers under the front seats. BIC home speakers on the back seat! Oh yeah that was not old school but ancient school!
Drew_


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Circa 1988, the car a 1971 Ford Pinto coupe. The system,

MEI shuttle tape deck - even had the soft carry case
No name tweeters in the dash
MEI 4" dual cones in the kick panels
MEI powered graphic equalizer
Rear quarter panels had 6" woofers - don't remember brand
Rear deck had Phillips 4 way 6x9's
2 8" subs IB against the back seat - don't remember brand
MEI power amp in truck - maybe 75x2?
Pioneer GM43A amp in trunk

It was really loud and sounded like crap but the 6x9's in the rear deck would wail and my friends loved sitting in the back seat.


----------



## 58458 (Apr 30, 2012)

2002 was my first car as i am only 25.
1988 Pontiac fiero formula!
All of the stuff was pulled from a wrecked 1995 chevy 1 ton show truck. you know the ones that were always on the cover of trucking with the checkered flags and lowered..

so first car and first system were Boston Acoustics Pro series 3 ways mounted to the doors in a fiberglass pod my dad and i maden ran off of an arc audio cxl 150.2 and 2 boston pro series 8s in a sealed center console ran off a cxl 500.1! and fed off a alpine vamp bbe deck i forget the model!

but man did it get down and play super clean and play stupid LOUD!


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

supertrav2 said:


> 2002 was my first car as i am only 25.
> 1988 Pontiac fiero formula!
> All of the stuff was pulled from a wrecked 1995 chevy 1 ton show truck. you know the ones that were always on the cover of trucking with the checkered flags and lowered..
> 
> ...


:laugh: I always like the term "stupid loud"


----------



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

23 years ago, my friend got an 84' Cavalier. This was high school.

Pull out Clarion cassette deck, push in/out tone knobs (used from local shop) 
Pioneer 5 1/4" coaxials (new)
California Power 2X40 amp bridged for sub (bought from flea market electronic shop that sold Chinese knock off stuff, it looked like an old Profile amp, power and ground was 18g speaker wire)
Fisher 15" sub in original home speaker tower enclosure (stole from my step father ha)

The funniest thing is this "system" was stolen and then recovered and reinstalled. It eventually died cus some drunk kid pushed a bunch of Tums into the cassette deck.

After this "install" tried to convince my grandma to buy me an 88' Z28 Cavalier so I could build a competition SQ car. lol The good old days!


----------



## 1990tsi (Dec 9, 2011)

kinda embarrassing to look back on, but here we go

1991 sentra classic (mexican model) in 2001

2 sets of Kenwood 6.5 components in each front door run off 2 kenwood s629 amps
6.5 coax kenwoods in rear deck ran off random mtx amp
3 12s in the trunk 2 audiobahns and depending on the era either PPI flat cone or JLW6v2, audiobahns run off pheonix gold zx350 and the other sub ran off a random rockford amp
Panasonic head unit with fold out centre channel speaker
green neon above windows blue neon under the seats.

It sounded pretty bad, imagine 2 sets of tweeters in your front doors! but the 3 12s in a pretty decent sealed box did get very very loud


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 12, 2005)

I started with a Clarion under dash cassette player. Controls were:
-Volume
-FFWD/Play
-Balance L/R
-Eject 
You had to flip the tape over and fast forward the other side in order to rewind.
Came with a set of 6 x 9s. Clarion 2way
Eventually upgraded with a 40w Radio Shack EQ/Booster 20w + 20w.
Sure beat the AM radio with the center of the dash mono speaker that came stock in the old '73 Plymouth Valiant.

I get a kick out of these guys who call something from 2001 "old school".

The Hammer


----------



## dapert (Feb 22, 2006)

1989 I got my first taste in my 1984 Trans Am.

Cardinal Car Stereo in Phoenix installed the following.
Kenwood double shaft cassette 
Rockford Fosgate 4x6 Punch Plates with 3 1/2 and tweeter in the dash
Rockford Fosgate Punch 6x9s in the back seat sides
Rockford Fosgate made box with 2 8's
2 Rockford Fosgate Punch 150s


----------



## Wiz86 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hmm twas about 1983 I had a 1974 Pontiac Lemans.

Pioneer cassette deck 
Pioneer Eq/Booster 
Pioneer 6905 6x9's

Sometimes I wish I had that old car & system just to compare to today's stuff.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

'87 S10
Clarion ProAudio 6770
Soundstream Granite 60.2
Rockford Fosgate punch40 dsm
JL Audio 10W6 (3 ea.)
various coax/component sets


----------



## dragonbat13 (Oct 17, 2012)

Two M&M godfather 10s (Paper cones) on a pre HD Punch 150. Non Bridged. Lanzar mids and highs up front pushed by a yahama four channel amp. Some cheap electronic three way crossover. Pioneer head unit.

One of the best sounding systems I ever had.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

In 1988 I had jvc cassette and 100 Watt x2 amp powering 2 mtx 10in sub boxes with the mids and tweets mounted on the top of the boxes in my 82 Ford 4x4. It rattled the window cranks and door handles off.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

bigfastmike said:


> In 1988 I had jvc cassette and 100 Watt x2 amp powering 2 mtx 10in sub boxes with the mids and tweets mounted on the top of the boxes in my 82 Ford 4x4. It rattled the window cranks and door handles off.


Oh man, I'll bet the carpet on that box reeked of weed and beer.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

First Competition system was a 1984 Ford F-150XL Stepside, two tone blue, with Chrome wheels.

Ran Altec Lansing 6.5/Tweet components. Had the 6.5 in the stock location in the door and the two tweeters high up in the door, in angle pods.

Amplification was a Coustic Amp460 for Subwoofers (two Stillwater Designs 12's)
Coustic Amp360 for the Midbass/midrange
Coustic Amp100a for the Tweeters
Coustic XM3 Crossover
Sony Pullout CD Player


BTW, this was 1988...competed in IASCA Amature 501-1000
Imaged like crap, but it was loud, put together right, and I loved it.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Spyke said:


> Oh man, I'll bet the carpet on that box reeked of weed and beer.


Dude! How did you know?


----------



## joshchrans (Mar 11, 2012)

1993 - ford ranger "splash"

Alpine cd player
Apline 3522s & 3527s
MB Quart Qsd160.2 (I think)
2 Kicker Solo 8's (gray round ones)

1997 - ford probe gts

Clarion DRX9255 (I think)
PPI FRX 456
PPI DEQ 230
PPI A404.2 & A600.2
Kicker RS5.2
Kicker C15a

I worked at a pawn shop and had 1st shot at everything that came through the door, so I was upgrading equipment weekly lol. 

Best "pawn shop" setup:

2004 Honda Accord

Nakamichi cd player
Rockford Symmetry v2
2 Xtant 3 channel amps (cant remember model - 3150?)
Boston 6.43 3 way set
Boston 5.3 2 way set
2 boston 12.5LF

At one point someone brought in a sold us 4 mint PPI 2350DM's. The big fat ones. And 4 CV Stoker 18's =)


----------



## FineLinePimpin (Apr 28, 2007)

1990 ford escort installed first system in about 94 or 95 after having car for a year.
Sony head unit...I don't remember which one but it was a tapedeck lol with a sony 10 dics changer...was top dog with that in a escort! Lol
Sony 6x9s with stock door speakers
Two 15in kicker comps in a 3cuft per sub sealed box on a earthquake 300w rms amp.
Did one sound off and hit 141.1....which I'm sure would be a 130 something with today equipment. The box took up almost the entire hatch. Everyone at the sound of couldn't believe I only had a 300w amp. A guy in a camaro beat me by 4dbs with 4-12s powered by a then rare orion hcca 250. I asked him what's that amp rated at ....oh 100w....I said umm huh..I knew nothing about high curent amps then lol
But I and my buddies felt great my driveway installd system came in 2nd place to a high dollar system. It was the loudest car in my hood at the time....aaaannnnd that why someone stole that sytem...twice lol.

Sent with Tapatalk2 while watching chicks get naked.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

bigfastmike said:


> Dude! How did you know?


82' ford 4x4 was a clue.


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

1993 I heard my cousin's pair of MTX 15" Blue Thunder 15's with blue cones! Off a hifonics amp. Didn't think much. 1995 I'm walking in the mall and hear deep bass and am captivated, wander into a radio shack and see a 12" passive sub and fall I love. Fall of 1996 I purchase an Optimus home stereo with that sub and a 50 watt per channel rms reciever and bookshelf speakers. 1996 summer that goes in the trunk of my parents 1990 ford escort off the deck! LoL! Fall of 1997 when a few of you guys said you were doing first install too, I was in garage wiring up a Clarion CD Player, original JL Audio 5.25" coaxials with bass blockers  and a PC225 powering a JL Audio 210W1 sealed powerwedge! I wish I still had that box for my current car it sounded so nice  even with 100wrms baby PPI amp! I must brag that I have a true appreciation for low power (he ce my current fascination with full range horn loaded drivers and 3.5wrms per channel vacuum tube amps!). A MMATS D300HC (1750wrms) is still INSANE to me although i owned a few of them I'd never need any of the monster mono blocks of today. Although I want to experience one!


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

My first decent system. (other than my Kenwood 2 knob/Kenwood 6x9 on a 69 LeMans.)

85 Fiero 2m4

Vifa silk domes and Soundstream 4" in the dash on an adapter plate on an Orion Cobalt 230
Xtr12DVC on a Orion 225HCCA
RF 2way active crossover, can't remember model.
Sony pull out CD player that skipped if you look at it.


----------



## Theclintonsx4 (Dec 28, 2011)

In 1994 I had an 88' Mazda b2600. 

2 10" Pioneer Subs
Pioneer GMH 50 or 100, can't remember?
Pioneer entry level CD player
Pioneer 5 band eq
Pioneer 6.5" coaxials in doors

Thx to those who stole it at Myrtle Beach in summer, 1995!!


----------



## Frzninvt (Nov 7, 2012)

OK now let's go way back circa 1977.

1975 GMC High Sierra 4X4
Pioneer TP-9005 In dash 8-track player
Clarion 100-EQB 5 band 15W x 2 Eq
Jensen Triaxials mounted in the lower doors

This was top of the line back then. I upgraded as gear got better and cassette tapes took over.

Got the bigger Clarion Eq the 300-EQB that was 30X2 Nom, 60Wx2 Max later that year.

Owned many, many systems since then.


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

First one I can remember was in my '69 Mustang...

Sony head unit (forget the model, but it was the top of the line cassette at the time Mid 80's)
ADS 320i's front and rear
2ea Nakamichi 10" subs
3ea. Harman Kardon CA-260's

I think I ran a trunk mounted eq....but I'll be damned if I can remember. Way too many systems between then and now.


----------



## mongar (May 6, 2012)

Back in my "yout" had a Pioneer KP212 underdash cassette deck. Convinced by Stereo Review the popular 8 track format was inferior and it seemed to be the favorite of the Disco crowd(I choke saying that) and the legendary"Jensen Coaxial" in the rear deck of 69 Buick Special Deluxe (a bare bones Skylark) in 76-77. Nothing special or deluxe about it. Then Jensen R410 ( very good stuff. Not the **** today) Clarion 300eqb 5 band eq. and DLK Powerdomes. Kept blowing the piezo tweeters. Must of exchanged 4 or 5 times at Shaack Electronics. Then more stuff.


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

My first car = 1965 Mercury Comet
The year = Spring of 1988
Head unit = Sherwood Pull-out cassette player
Amp = Sherwood 4 channel (first bridgeable amplifier, from what they claimed. Actually had a "bridge" switch on it.
Front speakers = Sparkomatic 4" pods mounted to the kick panels running off the head unit. (I was cool before kickpanel installation was  ).
Rear speakers = 6"x9" Jensen two-way coaxials.
Sub (yes a sub) = 8" Ultimate mounted in the center of the rear deck, infinite baffle.

It sounded fantastic. The amp was running the two 6"x9" Jensens and bridged to the 8" Ultimate sub. It really was "stupid loud" and the songs that sounded the best was "I Love to Bass" by _Bardeux_ and "Just Got Paid" by _Johnny Kemp_


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

1983 Ford Escort Hatchback
Alpine 7903 Pull-out CD Receiver
Rockford Fosgate Punch 45
Rockford Fosgate Punch 150 
Audio Control 2XS Crossover
Rockford Fosgate Punch 12's (Pair)
Sparkomatic 3.5" Coaxials (Pair)


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm glad I wasn't totally aware of the 80's.


----------



## mongar (May 6, 2012)

ZZ Top "Just Got Paid" way better. Just sayin'.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

1998 S-10 Ext Cab

Alpine 7837
a/d/s A6is
Alpine Expert MRV-T505
RF Power 800a2
Mtx Blue Thunder 10 (x3)

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

1980 Datsun 310GX, Alpine shaft type head unit, not sure of part number 3125 possibly?, Nakamichi PA300-2 amp, MTX full range box with shared 10" woofer for each ch.

Next 1987 Nissan pickup king cab 4x4, Yamaha YCT-40 tuner only tape deck, JVC dual band EQ (front and rear), 2 Nakamichi PA300-2 amps, MB Quart separates in front doors, Kicker SS-12 full range box in king cab, 

later replaced EQ with Alpine 3342 and replaced amps with Alpine 3554 amp for front and Precision Power Art Series 2200M for rear.


----------



## f150intally (Dec 19, 2010)

The year was 1989. I was 14 and I did not own a car yet but my best friend did! 1981 Ford Fairlane. So we combined our money and bought the system we thought was awesome, and I will admit it did sound pretty good for what it was:

HU: JVC two knob tape deck (forget model)
Subs: 2 Pyle 15", 8 ohms wired in parallel/series with 2 Pyle Pro Series 12s (4 ohms). we weren't sure what load we were getting back then but the local shop (only RF dealer within 100 miles told us to do it that way.
Mids & Highs - Pyle separates running horn tweeters and dang, did they scream.
Coustic XM3 Crossover (one of the greatest of all time)
Sub amp - Rockford Fosgate Punch150
Mids/High amp - Rockford Fosgate Punch45

That system was loud and clear and we were just a bunch of teenagers hooking it up. Those Punch Amps were ridiculous back then.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 4, 2011)

ooh.. memory lane trip.

very first: 
Fujitsu cassette tape deck cant recall the model but cheap. (it was installed in when my dad bought the car, Opel, but it had toyota sticker on the cassette slot and as that peeled off it revealed fujitsu text.)

speakers in the rear window deck, i moved to front doors (paper cone 4" midrange/fullrange Vifa speakers and added a capasitor to cut them producing under 100hz)

under dash i hung 2*200w 8 band equalisator booster. (yeah right 400w! with one 10a fuse hahah) rear speaker outputs went into this booster (samsonic brand?) and then from it went to new speakers in the rear deck.

Boss Ava-series cheapest 6*9" 3 way speakers with see thru cone material. 

oh how cool were they! hah. 

those BOSS speakers are the only pair of 6x9s i have bought..and only had them there for a year or two.. until i got my driving licence. then traded them with a fool whom wanted bigger speakers, i got 5.25" alpine coaxials to get better front speakers and then bought amp and subwoofer and then it others and better stuff etc.


----------



## BoostedOne (Nov 15, 2012)

First system I built,
when I was 14, in 1988 or so, in my brothers car(81 Pontiac).. 2 MTX Blue Thunder 10s, Realistic 6x9 3 ways, Sony tape deck, and a Sherwood 180...

First system I owned, 1991, in my 1972 Firechicken.. A badass old Kenwood 9001 tape deck, 2 Kicker 15s where the backseat was.. 4 MTX QT1 hard dome tweeters.. I dont remember any mids and highs? Amp? I forget.. I had so many amps that got traded around.. I know I had a coustic 100 and 380 combo, Sherwood 70+70's, a G&S designs that a friend of mine still has. The first new amp I ever bought back then was an Autotek 7100BTS.. that was a bad SOB as well.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

My first system was a 1973 bug with pioneer deck power to pioneer coax's in the door and a vulcan on two kicker 10's in 1988. It rocked! I then wanted a mirror system of one we did with 2 dyn 12's on a Zeus and a Thor on dyn 7's and Vulcan on dyn tweets using home drivers. It sounded so good. So spoiled from the beginning.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I had had 2 pair of pyramid wedges. Had like 4" midwoofers and 2" for mids/highs. Totally rocked. Run off like a krako tape deck lol


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Man You got me thinking about and I remembered my first deck was a realistic shaft tape deck.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

I Ran a crazy SAE A502 power amp (home-audio stuff) I got for a combined 15th Birthday+X-mas gift on 4x Punch "SP815" 15"s *in my room* when I was 15 (I was washing cars, delivering phone-books and getting door-to-door subscriptions for the local newspaper to get cash for audio gear). I used a crappy 7-Band EQ as a crude low-pass crossover, and had a simple volume pot to control the level to the amp (had to ride the Sub Level manually off the receiver's "Record Out" jacks!)!!! Our house was robbed a week after my older brother had a HUGE party (parents went out of town) and some punks decided to help themselves to all of my gear (they only took my audio stuff!!!  ).

Luckily, Homeowner's insurance came to the rescue. That plus some extra funds I had saved-up allowed me to purchase EIGHT MORE Punch SP815 15"s and two Punch 150's with aspirations of installing them in my first vehicle (I was still 15, and could only dream of getting a vehicle of some sort when I turned 16 or 17). I again ran the amps in my room - I used a 30-Amp Pyramid 12V power supply and a crappy battery. The Power Supply tripped with a single Punch 150, much less with both of them pumping! And the battery was practically worthless - but would allow me to "burp" the system for a quick blast! 

Well - that setup was also stolen from my house by an ex-friend and his accomplice. Home Owner's Insurance again saved my butt!!!

By then, I had turned 16 and my parents bought me a used Mazda B2200 extended cab pickup. I then purchased a Rockford POWER1000 and two SPP-158 "Punch Pro-Series" subs with the insurance and cash I had saved (with a little help from the parents  ), and my love for serious bass has never been the same  (That setup was also stolen about 4 months after I installed it!!!)

What really started my overall love of audio was jamming AC/DC's "Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap" and "Highway to Hell" on vinyl on my dad's "State of the Art" Pioneer SX-727 receiver and ADC 10" speakers. I'd pop off the grilles, and lay down in front of the speakers and just watch those sealed 10" woofers dance like crazy as it shook my insides (I was only 5 or 6 at the time). That's what drew me in and impregnated my permanent love of sound! Then I started playing drums when I turned 8 - that also changed *everything* WRT music and audio!!!!

Fun stuff


----------

